
How to Actually Act Like a Local When Traveling - Anon84
http://lifehacker.com/5983618/how-to-actually-act-like-a-local-when-traveling
======
kerno
This might only be a tip for the young (or young-at-heart) but hostels, for
all their associations with debauchery and loutishness, are frequently full of
exactly the sort of people you'd want to spend time with. Interested, excited,
informed people who want to have authentic experiences in the cities they're
visiting.

It's not for everyone but if you'd like to meet people and get off the tourist
track, that's my tip.

